# Unbekanntes ASI-Bus Problem



## TD2 (13 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. 

Ich habe seit Wochen das Problem, dass mir 2 Ventile (hängen an einer PC-Steuerung -> ASI-Bus-Controller->Festo-Ventilinseln) manchmal nicht angesteuert werden obwohl der Ausgang vom Programm gesetzt wird.

Der Asi-Bus-Controller zeigt keinerlei Fehler an. Teilweise tritt das Problem alle paar Minuten auf. 

Ventilinsel wurde schon getauscht, auch die Stecker vom ASI-Bus und externer Spannungsversorgung wurden schon gewechselt. Alles ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo das Problem liegen könnte??????

Grüße


----------



## thomass5 (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
was macht der PC noch so? Wir hatten mal nen Fall, da war der Vierenscanner an den lustigsten Phänomenen schuld, weil er die Prozessorlast bein stündlichen vergeblichen Updatesuchen hochschaufelte.
Thomas


----------



## TD2 (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

der PC steuert nur die kleine Anlage. Er hängt weder am Netz noch ist ein Virenscanner installiert.

Grüße
TD2


----------



## Fireball (17 Juli 2007)

Hmm wie sieht es den mit EMV Störungen aus? Wie wurden deine ASI Bus leitungen verlegt?

Ich weiß das z.B. Profibus Leitungen die direkt neben Energieleitungen oder noch schlimmer neben FU-Leitungen verlegt wurden sich Störungen einfangen können.

Die ASI Bus Leitungen sind zwar gegenüber EMV Störungen unempfindlich, aber dennoch wird empfohlen die Leitungen nicht neben Energieleitungen zu verlegen. Also auch immer RC Glieder, Netzfilter usw. verwenden.

Treten die Störungen periodisch auf oder zufallsbedingt?

Hast du schonmal die Signale mit einem Oszi gemessen? Da könntest du evtl. sehen wie "sauber" deine Datentelegramme übertragen werden.

Gruß

Fire


----------

